# Teaching > Lesson Plans >  How would you die in a Shaekspeare play chart

## thall

Hey everyone. I'm a high school teacher and last year as we were reading Julius Caesar I came across this fun chart about how you would die in a Shakespeare play. It was one of those types where you match up your intitials/birth month etc. to certain words to get your results. My students had a lo of fun with it, but I can't find it again. I have searched quite a bit, but have had no luck. Has anyone seen what I am talking about?

----------


## Dreamwoven

thall the only one I came up with is this, a post on exactly what you asked: http://www.playbuzz.com/eliorabhorst...akespeare-play. You can answer the question by a series of options regarding choice of decisions to make.

----------


## sophiamaria

Did you find it?

----------


## Dreamwoven

Sorry, not sure what you are referring to: I didn't try to answer the options choice re decisions.

----------

